# After Rebuild Graco 395 not holding pressure?



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

If anyone has rebuild a pump please let me know of anything i should know. I have rebuild auto engines before. The pump has all new packings and I had to buy a new housing because it had gouges. I soaked the leather packings in oil for an hour and have tightened the fittings to the proper torque values. I know that the housing fitting is supposed to be at 75 ft lbs but that seems like alot. All of the packings seem to be in the right arrangement. Any ideas?

Thanks,
LCpainting
www.painteromaha.com


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it building pressure and then losing it quicker than normal or is nver quite actually building full pressure?
I would double check that you have everything in the proper order and set the proper way. I would double check everything.


----------



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

I double checked everything. I made sure all of the packings were pointed in the direction that they were supposed to. I also replaced the prime valve if that makes a difference. It doesn't seem to be leaking though. The whole process seems pretty simple. at first it would only build up to 400 psi so i tightened all of the fittings down so that the packing would have a tighter fit and then I got up to 900 psi. Both times the pump wanted to keep running in order to keep the pressure up. It sounds like I'm not pulling a vacume, but I don't know where the error could be.


----------



## KJLinden2002 (Dec 29, 2007)

I figured it out. I put the wrong O-ring in the lower check ball chamber. It was cycling the paint and not building up pressure. Got 3150 PSI :clap:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Good deal. :thumbsup:
Happy Spraying


----------

